# Code tut nur im localhost



## Acriss (21. Juni 2007)

Hi
folgender Code tut nur im Localhost 


```
<marquee direction="right" behavior="alternate"  scrollamount="2" scrolldelay="1"> <h2> <p class="whiteborder"> www.hp-von-deniz </p> </h2> </marquee>
```

Die css dazu:

```
p.whiteborder
{
border-style:solid;
border-color:red;
color:white;
}
```

Wenn ich stattdessen nur white eingebe

```
.white
{
color:white;
}
```

so erscheint auch die Schrift in weiß.
Mit whiteborder gar nicht  (bzw schwarz auf schwarzem hintergrund)

PS:
Die anderen codes tun bzw werden angezeigt (weiß auf schwarz)

was is da los?


----------



## Maik (21. Juni 2007)

Hi,

dann nenn uns doch mal den Link zur Online-Version, wenn der Code nur auf dem localhost funktioniert. 

Zudem solltest du mal die HTML-Elementreferenz studieren, denn das h1-6-Element darf keine Block-Elemente, wie beispielsweise das p-Element, sondern nur Inline-Elemente enthalten.


----------



## Acriss (21. Juni 2007)

http://www.hp-von-deniz/test3/index.htm

das wäre der link^^


----------



## Maik (21. Juni 2007)

Kannst du bitte auch noch die Domain nennen, denn .de, .at, .ch, .com, usw. sind es schon mal nicht.


----------



## Acriss (21. Juni 2007)

http://www.hp-von-deniz/test3/index.htm

eigentlich hab ich das grad editiert -.-
Warum wird das nicht angezeigt?

hmm
also es ist de . vu
nur wird das nicht angezeigt .(


----------



## Maik (21. Juni 2007)

Hierbei handelt es sich dann wohl um eine dieser Subdomains a là *.de .vu*, die vom System herausgefiltert wird.


----------



## Acriss (21. Juni 2007)

aso
hmm
Ich habe jetzt mal p nach vorne gestellt,
und den h2 Tag in die Mitte des p-Tags geschrieben
Keine veränderung >.<


----------



## Maik (21. Juni 2007)

Ersetze mal in der CSS-Datei die HTML-Kommentare *<!-- -->* durch */*  */*, da diese für Kommentare in CSS vorgesehen sind.

Bei der Klasse *whiteborder* fehlt halt der Punkt davor, weshalb die CSS-Regel nicht greift:


```
.whiteborder
{
border-style:solid;
border-color:red;
color:white;
}
```
Zudem dürfen Klassennamen nicht mit einer Ziffer beginnen, wie in diesem Fall:


```
td.10
{
width:1px;
```
Und zu guter letzt: Das p-Element darf ebenso wenig Block-Elemente, wie z.B. das h2-Element enthalten.


----------



## Acriss (21. Juni 2007)

hmm
also die fehler habe ich jetzt behoben.
Nur wird es immer nocht nicht angezeigt.
Liegt der Fehler also darin, das man in <p> Tags keine <h> Tags reinbrignen darf?


----------



## Maik (21. Juni 2007)

Erstens das, und zweitens sollst du die rotmarkierten HTML-Kommentare aus dem Stylesheet rausnehmen:


```
<!-- ***********************************************************************************************************-->
<!-- ***********************************************************************************************************-->
<!-- ***********************************************************************************************************-->

<!-- **Dieser Quellcode ist urheberechtlich Geschützt! Wer ihn oder Teile davon kopiert, macht sich strafbar! **-->
<!-- *************This Source has a copyright. If you copy it or just parts you do a criminal act! *************-->

<!-- ***********************************************************************************************************-->
<!--- ***********************************************************************************************************-->
<!-- ***********************************************************************************************************-->

<!-- Css Stylesheet -->


<!--  Ende Farben -->
<!-- Normale Tags -->
```
und sie durch /* Ich bin ein Kommentar */ ersetzen, da sie (HTML-Kommentare) im CSS-Code ebenfalls zu Darstellungsfehlern führen.


----------



## Acriss (21. Juni 2007)

Die sind schon längst rausgenomen


----------



## Maik (21. Juni 2007)

Reden wir von derselben CSS-Datei http://petersilies.pe.funpic.de/test3/index.css?

Denn trotz Löschung des Browsercaches finden sie sich noch immer darin:


```
<!-- ***********************************************************************************************************-->
<!-- ***********************************************************************************************************-->
<!-- ***********************************************************************************************************-->

<!-- **Dieser Quellcode ist urheberechtlich Geschützt! Wer ihn oder Teile davon kopiert, macht sich strafbar! **-->
<!-- *************This Source has a copyright. If you copy it or just parts you do a criminal act! *************-->

<!-- ***********************************************************************************************************-->
<!-- ***********************************************************************************************************-->
<!-- ***********************************************************************************************************-->

<!-- Css Stylesheet -->

p
{
color:white;
font-family:arial;
}
.white
{
color:white;
}
.green
{
color:green;
}

.red
{
color:red;
}
.blue
{
color:blue;
}

.black
{
color:black;
}

.yellow
{
color:yellow;
}

<!--  Ende Farben -->
<!-- Normale Tags -->




h1.c
{
border-color:red;
}



#navi
{
background-color:silver;
color:blue;

border-color:blue;
border-style:inset;
border-width:5px;

text-align:center;
}

.u
{
text-decoration:underline;
}
#überschrift
{
border-style:solid;
border-color:red;
border-width:10px;
}
.center
{
text-align:center;
}
.left
{
text-align:left;
}

a:link.ohne
{text-decoration:none;
}


.whiteborder
{
border-style:solid;
border-color:red;
color:white;
}
```


----------



## Acriss (21. Juni 2007)

ich habs neu hochgeladen -.-
aber is dieselbe datei


----------



## Maik (21. Juni 2007)

Red ich chinesisch, oder willst du mich hier einfach nur sinnlos beschäftigen? 

Ansonsten probier es mal hiermit:


```
<marquee direction="right" behavior="alternate" scrollamount="2" scrolldelay="1" class="whiteborder">www.hp-von-deniz</marquee>
```


----------



## Acriss (21. Juni 2007)

du redest deutsch
aber wenne s nicht ut
sry,
ich HABE ES GEÄNDERT!


----------



## Maik (21. Juni 2007)

Ich seh da noch immer die unerlaubten HTML-Kommentare in der CSS-Datei http://petersilies.pe.funpic.de/test3/index.css  - und ja, ich habe zuvor auch wieder meinen Browsercache geleert.

Hast du denn mal meinen zuletzt unterbreiteten Vorschlag getestet?


----------



## Acriss (21. Juni 2007)

hmm
also
I-wie spinnt mein Prog manchmal
Jetzt isses aber auf jedenfall Richtig 
und es wird os halb angezeigt
also der rote Rahmen als Punkt...


----------



## Maik (21. Juni 2007)

Okay, und nun setz mal das hier ein:


```
<marquee direction="right" behavior="alternate" scrollamount="2" scrolldelay="1" class="whiteborder">www.hp-von-deniz</marquee>
```


----------



## Acriss (22. Juni 2007)

acuh nur roter Punkt -.-


----------



## Maik (22. Juni 2007)

Kann ich nicht bestätigen (siehe Anhang), und da der Quellcode der Online-Version noch nicht aktualisiert ist, kann ich auch nicht mehr dazu sagen.


----------

